# Bio DIESEL....



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

hey who on here runs bio diesel and if so what percentage do you run???


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

You might want to rephrase that question, because a lot of the pumps around Chicago have bio-diesel/bio-mass of 5 - 20% mixed in. The pumps should be marked at or near that sticker which identifies the pump containing ultra low sulfur diesel fuel. I only run the "mixed" fuel in two trucks and the rest get straight/pure diesel fuel.

Just my .02¢


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

oh i know they do between 5 and 20% I'm looking to find B100 and try to run that and see how she run's...

and if she runs good then I'm going to move to just that


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Your 6.9 will run on B-100. You might have to replace some of the fuel lines (B-100 is hard on older rubber lines.) I would also never run B100 in the winter, It gell's way to easy.
I run B-20 in my trucks during the summer. Runs just fine but smells a little weird out the pipe.
Robert


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well alot of the stations are all ready running 20% bio now so i really want to get ahold of b100


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

How come we dont get any of that in NJ I would love to run straight b-100 in my truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

blk90s13;1015134 said:


> How come we dont get any of that in NJ I would love to run straight b-100 in my truck


to run straight B100 you have to make it your self or get it from some one who does


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I have been running b-20 in my van for the last year or so and there has been no diffrence at all in the way the van runs. I was a little concerned at first about how the high tech Mercedes built motor would react, but after 50,000 miles on bio, I see no adverse effects. 

B-100 is hard to find around here but there is a co-op about 20 miles from here out in the country that has it. I stopped in there a few times but I'm not out there enough to run it on a regular basis.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

VBigFord20;1015176 said:


> I have been running b-20 in my van for the last year or so and there has been no diffrence at all in the way the van runs. I was a little concerned at first about how the high tech Mercedes built motor would react, but after 50,000 miles on bio, I see no adverse effects.
> 
> B-100 is hard to find around here but there is a co-op about 20 miles from here out in the country that has it. I stopped in there a few times but I'm not out there enough to run it on a regular basis.


but you have run B100 in your truck???


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I make my own in the summer time been doing it for 2 years I run 100% in the summer it smells like a french fry out the exhaust but its good for lubrication and its alot cheaper then the pump


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Wieckster;1015546 said:


> I make my own in the summer time been doing it for 2 years I run 100% in the summer it smells like a french fry out the exhaust but its good for lubrication and its alot cheaper then the pump


now did you lose or gain mileage when ur using B100 over regular diesel?


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Purchase and carry some extra fuel filters too. If you put b100 in that older truck, it will clean the lines/tank real quick.

I dont run Biodiesel, but I have 100,000 miles on waste vegetable oil. I use it all year around and have done so for about 5 years. 

You wont have a significant change in mileage or HP.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

veggin psd;1016899 said:


> Purchase and carry some extra fuel filters too. If you put b100 in that older truck, it will clean the lines/tank real quick. is this because contaminants are falling off?
> I dont run Biodiesel, but I have 100,000 miles on waste vegetable oil. whats the difference? I use it all year around no gelling issues in cold weather? and have done so for about 5 years.
> 
> You wont have a significant change in mileage or HP.


 do you make your own?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

veggin psd;1016899 said:


> Purchase and carry some extra fuel filters too. If you put b100 in that older truck, it will clean the lines/tank real quick.
> 
> I dont run Biodiesel, but I have 100,000 miles on waste vegetable oil. I use it all year around and have done so for about 5 years.
> 
> You wont have a significant change in mileage or HP.


 so you just get waste veg oil filter it and put it in ur tank and drive on down the road


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ you have to refine it look it up on youtube dirty jobs did a segment on it


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I made my own bio for 5 years, but gave it up as it's like a second job. Spent a lot of time gathering, processing, etc. Also, methanol went through the roof when I decided to get out. Methanol will be your biggest cost, but have no idea what it's running at now, I've been away from it for over a year.

I've got 3 diesels, F350, VW TDI, and Smart. VW loved it, F350 tolerated it, and Smart hated it. 

Mileage wise you will lose a few miles per gallon because the cetane level isn't as high, but you will gain on better lubrication.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

i think the last 55 gal meth I bought was 185


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Probably was. Two points:

1. I've been out of it for over a year.
2. I live in Canada, prices are significantly higher.



Wieckster;1021452 said:


> i think the last 55 gal meth I bought was 185


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Grn Mtn;1016975 said:


> do you make your own?


Yes, I collect and process my own oil. I have for a number of years.



niko3772;1017305 said:


> so you just get waste veg oil filter it and put it in ur tank and drive on down the road


Uh, no. I have built and installed conversion kits for myself and others ranging from 7.3 PSD'd, a Duramax and countless VW TDI's. The modifications are bit extensive and somewhat complex, but certainly managable. The most important part is cleaning the oil. I built a gravity feed centrifuge that is automated.



albhb3;1017342 said:


> ^ you have to refine it look it up on youtube dirty jobs did a segment on it


PM me if interested in some links to websites or google "WVO"


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

not worth the trouble,lower power,lower mileage- fact.tough on filters-less lubricity-fact.more gelling.we stopped using bio and veggie is way to much work and not good in heui or common rail systems.older mechanical systems tolerate and i mean tolerate veggie but it aint ideal,good for a hobby maybe or a warm climate dwelling hippy peacenick with time on his hands.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Wieckster;1021452 said:


> i think the last 55 gal meth I bought was 185


last time i checked meth was at 190 some thing barrel


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well my bio processor is about 70% complete I'm hoping to get it up and running here before the end of april.. processor is an 80 gallon ..

and so far i have fun 10 gallon i got from a friend and she ran great but again I'm only going to be running it with air temp's about 40.....


----------

